# This Forums Attitude and Everyday Postings



## djrockinsteve (Mar 12, 2012)

I am on several other forums, not winemaking guys, and what I have come to really appreciate and be thankful for is the generally quick responses and pleasant attitude on this forum. It wasn't until I started going to other forums for learning a few other areas in life and wow, what a difference.

Some are very slow, if at all to respond to your questions. Some forums do respond but it may only be from one or two members when there are thousands of other members on there. Granted many are a quick stop, get a question answered and gone forever but you should be able to get a few different views.

There are forums out there that are IMO, poorly designed and difficult to navigate through or be able to read. Some forums offer tutorials but assume that you are already fully knowledgable to some extent.

Attitude! Some moderators are aggravated to answer questions and it shows in their replys. If you don't enjoy answering or moderating don't bother. The world has greatly changed over the years and now we are forced to browse the internet for answers and how nice it is when you can find your answers or get ideas quickly and in a friendly manner.

When I came on here Wade, Julie, Dan, Tom, Luc and a few others were the ones who I saw answering many questions. Now we have numerous folks on here (too many to name) that answer and assist other wine makers who are just starting out. You don't have to wait until tomorrow to get your answer. You may get a few replies or many and often times the thread will evolve into additional ideas or opinions.

How nice it is to be on this forum and I can say I have met and socialized with many wonderful new friends. The only sad part is some of you are too far away to meet, but perhaps someday.

To all of you who think nothing about taking your precious time out to help all of us thank you sincerely! I do greatly appreciate all of your guidance and help. 

Thank you very much again and TexBrew, excellent job on getting the forum up and running and updating often. Though you are behind the scenes your endeavors are appreciated as well.

You fellow wine makers are the best!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 12, 2012)

Steve 
I cannot agree more ! this is trully a great forum with alot of knowledge and frindship as well. So than being said - thank-you to all the people that make it happen !!

Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Flem (Mar 12, 2012)

Very well put, Steve. As you know, I am a relative rookie to this obsession. However, the knowledge I have gained through this forum has enabled me to progress far beyond my expectations. All of this knowledge has been gained from the incredible talent of those on this forum. The caring responses you get encourage you to come back and ask more questions. If it weren't for the "personality" of the forum in general, I would have "bailed" a long time ago. Thanks to all of you who make it happen.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nicely put!!!!


----------



## GerardVineyard (Mar 12, 2012)

AAAA ++++ I agree, one of the best ....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2012)

As have we learned a lot from you guys, if you aint a learnin then you aint a tryin! I learned everything I know through this forum and 1 other forum. I have been on quite a few forums and have always seen the potential in this 1! Now it just shows immensely!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree with Steve, I too spend some time in other activity forums and one of the things I hate the most is when you ask a question and someone says " do a search, it has been covered", or when you ask a noob question and are treated like a second grader with a smart alek response.
Thanks Tex, Wade, and all the others who make this one of the best forums out there, hands down


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 12, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I hate the most is when you ask a question and someone says " do a search, it has been covered",



Exactly and there is attitude in the response.

I like the answer "Just take A and move it to B" Where is A and B and how do I do that?


----------



## PRESQUEISLEWINE (Mar 12, 2012)

We also agree with all of the above postings and that's why we're happy to be a proud sponsor on this great forum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2012)

As I have posted many times. This is a great forum and I learned was also from this forum. Back then it was mostly just Wade, Tom and cpfan. I'm sure I missed someone and I apologize.


----------



## VineSwinger (Mar 12, 2012)

I must agree, this forum is probably the best one I belong too. I have only been on here for a short time, but must say the politeness and generous sharing of knowledge is simply amazing!

I do belong to an outdoors oriented site, and on there many of the members nit-pick, attack and harass one another. It is simply a pleasure coming on here and reading this forum.

Good job


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 12, 2012)

Yup Yup Yup, Best Forum EVER!


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 12, 2012)

Real good people round here. 

I almost wonder if we are both members of said "other" forum, I was expecting the same treatment but I got completely the opposite, open arms and come on in and have a drink.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 12, 2012)

TJ you are not far from me and Washington is my old stomping grounds. Perhaps we will meet sometime.


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 12, 2012)

No kidin, good ol' WashPA. Any time your around , I really enjoy talking with people who know a lot about anything. Unless I get crackin we'll have to drink store bought.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaaaah Steve, what a nice post! Yes this site's friendliness is just outstanding. Group hug!!!!!!!!


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree totally. Kudos to all involved and active members (esp. mods and admin for keeping us in good running condition!!)


----------



## tonyt (Mar 12, 2012)

Agree with all y'all have said. I feel you guys and gals are my friends. And i too wish we all lived in the same neiborhood so we could hang. Forgive me for being so serious.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2012)

TJsBasement said:


> No kidin, good ol' WashPA. Any time your around , I really enjoy talking with people who know a lot about anything. Unless I get crackin we'll have to drink store bought.


Hows about a little of everything and master of none! LOL


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Mar 13, 2012)

I would have to agree with you all, great site, and I have learned a ton. I learn with every new post and sure enjoy my own fruit wines, have a friend with a vinyard and am thinking of making some of the grape wines this fall, and have the owner interested in making some wines as well. I have looked a little at other winemaking sites, this one stands out. Thank you all for your help, some day I might know what I'm doing. And the mods, you to And Wade, I fish therefore I am.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 13, 2012)

Best forum around. Friendly knowledgeable folks here always willing to lend a hand and help out when needed.


----------



## thegypsy (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with everything that was said in this forum, and seeing that it is a wine forum I say *"I'll drink to that and invite everyone to do the same".*


----------



## jswordy (Mar 14, 2012)

That sure was a nice OP, Steve! I learned to make wine by bumbling around and never gave up bumbling around. This place has in a short time added a few cool twists and tips to make my wine bumble better. And like most really good forums, it is self-correcting over time so that a consensus does emerge on most general topics. You never see a raging personal flame war over whether or not to sanitize, for example. 

It's a polite place. 

If I ask a question, I am putting myself in a vulnerable position, and I have seen people get raked over on other forums at times just for asking. Not here. That speaks volumes.


----------



## robie (Mar 14, 2012)

jswordy said:


> That sure was a nice OP, Steve! I learned to make wine by bumbling around and never gave up bumbling around. This place has in a short time added a few cool twists and tips to make my wine bumble better. And like most really good forums, it is self-correcting over time so that a consensus does emerge on most general topics. You never see a raging personal flame war over whether or not to sanitize, for example.
> 
> It's a polite place.
> 
> If I ask a question, I am putting myself in a vulnerable position, and I have seen people get raked over on other forums at times just for asking. Not here. That speaks volumes.



I just can't *believe* you said such a thing!!!
Just kidding. Thought I'd shake you up a bit!!! 

You are right, we try to keep things friendly here, just like I am sure the FVW forum did. We can disagree without being too disagreeable. I think we do a pretty good job of it, too.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 15, 2012)

LOOK I WAS JUST *SAYING!* NO NEED TO FLAME ME, EVERYONE IS ON MY SIDE ANYWAY! 




Gee, that 'tude takes away a lot of energy I could be putting into getting drunk!

Er, scratch that, I really mean making wine! Yeah, that's it!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 15, 2012)

*Good morning to all*

. I have belonged to both websites, AND somehow I feel like I'm losing an old friend. I hope all the other winemakers who I've become acquainted with on the other side will continue on this site, on which there are a lot of great people, good conversation, and great debates, but never taken to the edge , my motto.. Think outside the box ......... talk to you soon on -w
WHEN GOOD WINES GONE BAD OR CLEANING UP AND SPECIALITY WINES.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 15, 2012)

I may be late to agree, but I do so with gusto!!!

I have learned everything I know about making wine right here! You guys/gals are indirectly responsible for the awesome quality of my wines. I thank you. My wife thanks you. My friends and family thank you.

And I thank you again! It would have taken me a long time and a lot of trial and error to get to where I am today, thanks to you all. I only hope to give back to the newer noobs what has been given me. Kindness. Curtesy. Respect.


----------



## countrygirl (Mar 15, 2012)

total agree


----------



## tonyt (Mar 16, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> You guys/gals are indirectly responsible for the awesome quality of my wines.


So does that mean that you nice gals/guys are also responsible for my screw-ups?


----------



## Rocky (Mar 16, 2012)

tonyt said:


> So does that mean that you nice gals/guys are also responsible for my screw-ups?


 
Tony, like my favorite line from "Animal House"..."You screwed up, you trusted us!"


----------



## tonyt (Mar 17, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Tony, like my favorite line from "Animal House"..."You screwed up, you trusted us!"


That's not exactly how I remember the quote!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 17, 2012)

*Right-sided Texas*

Hey, Tony it won't be long now. Amarone almost ready to be opened two months after my hands off it and my bottle opener the time is drawing close..


----------



## tonyt (Mar 17, 2012)

joeswine said:


> Hey, Tony it won't be long now. Amarone almost ready to be opened two months after my hands off it and my bottle opener the time is drawing close..


Happy St. Pat's, Joe. I still have a bottle of your raspberry to try. Thought it would be great this summer on my back porch.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 19, 2012)

*Time in a bottle*

Yes Tony, time is drawing near. Open up the raspberry wine anytime you want, serve it chilled, talk to you soon. Amarone is my favorite,........


----------

